# Storage for reps sent ?



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Is it not possible to have this function ? so I can see reasons why I repped people ? and to whom I am giving the most reps ...just out of interest really ! I wouldn't mind having less storage for pms because I just deleted all of them :lol: But this would be handy for reference :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

memory problems in your old age jem


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hilly said:


> memory problems in your old age jem


must be hilly :lol: :lol: :lol: ...you know when someone send you a message though ...and they bang on aboot how funny what you said was ...and ye havent got a feckin clue wtf they are referring to ....

:confused1: ...aye ..just me isnt it ...bet muriel and tel understand - they're old fookers :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LMFAO, i do no what ya mean, geting old myself tho 25 next year


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Reps?

Whos giving out reps? :laugh:

Yeah that could be a good idea


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep far too old for me hilly :lol: :lol: :lol: you are now in very safe territory 

syko - dunno ...forgotten - must be old age :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I have same problem Jem...  ...Sometimes I get public mails to profile page "cheers for reps ect"....But I can never remember what they are on about!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Rep me a second, ill post you a visitors message of what it says


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

G-fresh said:


> I have same problem Jem...  ...Sometimes I get public mails to profile page "cheers for reps ect"....But I can never remember what they are on about!


yep that - and it's also [as rams has said in the past] a continuation of dialogue off the board - I would like it anyway :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Barker said:


> Rep me a second, ill post you a visitors message of what it says


oooh what a brilliant idea barker baby ! :whistling:

yah ....likely to happen ....erm NEVER


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Jem said:


> yep that - and it's also [as rams has said in the past] a continuation of dialogue off the board - *I would like it anyway * :thumbup1:


X2 

I didn't get invited to test uk-m 2011 :sad: but does anyone know if this will possibly feature then!?! :rockon:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

G-fresh said:


> X2
> 
> I didn't get invited to test uk-m 2011 :sad: but does anyone know if this will possibly feature then!?! :rockon:


nope am on it - its not there - LOL good idea G - I could prob propose it there ...if I hadnt deleted the link that Lorian sent me :confused1: ...oh haha :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Could ask a mod...We can see who sent what reps to whoever and the comments put.....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Could ask a mod...We can see who sent what reps to whoever and the comments put.....


Dont I fooking know it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> I didn't get invited to test uk-m 2011 :sad


can someone at least post some print screens please :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

akalatengo said:


> can someone at least post some print screens please :thumb:


nope it's only for very, very spesh peeps - you and your dancing willy dont count :whistling: :lol:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Jem said:


> nope it's only for very, very spesh peeps - you and your dancing willy dont count :whistling: :lol:


OMG :confused1: :tongue:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

akalatengo said:


> can someone at least post some print screens please :thumb:


Theres a little teaser on the UK - M facebook fanpage


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Syko said:


> Theres a little teaser on the UK - M facebook fanpage


oh.. be a gentleman and post a link, would you? :thumb:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Jem said:


> nope it's only for very, very spesh peeps - you and your dancing willy dont count :whistling: :lol:


everyone keeps picking on my thingy, no one ever comments on my biceps :laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

akalatengo said:


> everyone keeps picking on my thingy, no one ever comments on my biceps :laugh:


I thought it was a cape :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

akalatengo said:


> oh.. be a gentleman and post a link, would you? :thumb:


http://www.facebook.com/?sk=messages&tid=10150121299282925#!/UKMuscle


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Syko said:


> http://www.facebook.com/?sk=messages&tid=10150121299282925#!/UKMuscle


nice one mate, I'm out of reps now but tomorrow I will be loaded :thumb:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

It's not possible at present (now with UK-M 2011) but I will see if I can find a plugin which will do it.

L


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Wouldn't be any use to me. I only rep people for amusing penis references


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Lorian said:


> It's not possible at present (now with UK-M 2011) but I will see if I can find a plugin which will do it.
> 
> L


Thanks Lorian :thumbup1:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Wouldn't be any use to me. I only rep people for amusing penis references


Is that because you have an amusing penis yourself, and the subject is very close to your heart?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I never send reps anyway, bah humbug....


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Whats UK-M 2011..?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

cellaratt said:


> Whats UK-M 2011..?


the new UK-M upgrade for 2011

there are some screen shots on facebook a few post up, click on the link


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

This should be working now 

L


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Lorian said:


> This should be working now
> 
> L


Reps... :beer:

Site looks great Lorian, nice one! :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow - that's really good ! cheers Lorian


----------

